# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  New Glitch

## hZti

Hi I have a new glitch for you, please subscribe!

----------


## hZti

Hi i have another glitch but I cant post it in 1 thread?

----------


## hZti

Also a new glitch, do you like it? can´t post it in the 1st thread to so here it is: (please subscribe!)

----------


## CreativeXtent

one post is sufficient for w/e you have to say...

----------


## hZti

yeah but i can´t post more than 1 video in 1 post?  :Mad:

----------

